# Ronnie & Reggie



## Grant165 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi, my name is Grant.

I've used this forum once before when Reggie one of the two beloved cats (brothers) was hit by a car and I was looking for advice, his injurys where too much to overcome in the end and he had to be put to sleep.

I found nothing but strangers with friendly faces here, I lost Ronnie this week in a similar manner and I hope you don't mind if I tell the story of the two brothers who bought so much joy to me and my fiancée.

I'm 34 years old and these two are the first pets i've ever had in my life and despite both lives being tragically ended I'm trying to console myself that I couldn't have been luckier with the two chaps I got to spend so much time with.

I simply don't know where else to tell it, so I thank you for letting me tell it here, I hope to find it therapeutic.

Ronnie and Reggie where found by a friend of a friend dumped on a building site alongside their mother who was dead on their brothers discovery.

Luckily we where able to adopt them.

The first time I met the two of them I had come in from work on a Saturday and they instantly bolted behind the sofa where I could scarcely make out two pairs of little eyes.

From then Reggie (black) who was a soft, small, slightly stupid (Sorry reggie) and very loving, and Ronnie (tabby) a strong, powerful, handsome, Alpha male type of cat who was also an amazingly prolific hunter spent most of their years growing up play fighting and washing each other.

They always seemed to me to behave just like brothers, I should know.... i'm the eldest of three myself.

Watching them grow up and having them interact with me and each other was an absolute joy.

Given where they came from and they probably weren't far death when they where found they appeared to have no behaviour or psychological problems, they where just massively friendly and lovable cats and I'll miss them terribly.

On Monday Ronnie bought a rat in the size of an adults shoe and I was mad with him (not really, but you know, it was unpleasant), on Tuesday he wasn't with us any more.... if nothing else he was a prolific hunter to the end.

Its all a bit raw at the moment and the emptiness of house is weird and something i'm sure some of you can sympathise with.

As I said, these where my first two pets and I was lucky to have known them, i'm clinging to the good memories at the moment.

Miss you guys.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You gave them a wonderful life where they knew nothing but love, and they enriched your lives right back. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Very sad. They sound lovely and much loved.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. They sounded like they enjoyed their life which is important.


----------



## KimV (Nov 11, 2014)

they were both so cute, sorry for your loss. they had each other and they had you so they were lucky to have so much love in their lives. they were really handsome too, hope you feel better.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Grant,
I'm so sorry about the loss of Ronnie now...it hurts...
They had Love and Care and a Home to call their own...
Now they're back together at the Bridge...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Ronnie - and Reggie. They look and sound like they were absolute sweethearts who had many happy days with you and your fiancée. Too many of us know the grief and pain you feel, but it does help to focus on the happy memories and to remember that you gave them a wonderful life that they certainly would not have known at the building site where you found them. 

Lots of hugs to you.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. I can tell how much you loved them. I know the feeling about the rats, when they bring them home, I have a feral that I care for and she brings them to me or big, fat squirrels, and she is soooo proud of them, and I try not to shriek. My husband is always the one to go out and tell her what a good girl she is, and I swear, she will look like she is just grinning and so proud, as I am trying not to scream. 

They were very beautiful kitties. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

